# Kreg Mini jigs $9.99



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

If you've ever broken a kreg bit and had to buy a new one, you know they ain't cheap.

While visiting my not-so-local woodcraft today, the manager special was the kreg Mini Jig for $9.99 (reg $21)

I didn't need the jig, but I couldn't pass up a spare bit and drill stop for that price.


----------

